# Trotting-please help!



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I always squeeze my saddle with my thighs, keeping my lower legs loose and free to aid, and making sure not to squeeze her belly asking for more speed. "Pinching," as we call it, can help your butt keep contact with the saddle. Try that for a while, and with time you'll be able to squeeze a little less and a little less, until you just sit it naturally. My mare has a very very smooth trot, but one of the 4 year olds I'm finishing has a trot like an army tank. It can be quite painful if I don't pinch. 

Best of luck!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I would first teach the horse to collect and round out. That should smooth the trot out about half way. What I do when I'm sitting a jackhammer is I just stretch down into my stirrups (not push against them or throw my legs forward, but rather just let my legs "fall" down) I get my butt in the saddle and let my back absorb the shock. Just like with my hands...I let my arms act as shocks so that my hands to catch the the horse.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Buckoff has some good advice, stretch down deep into that saddle and get your horse to round up and collect. Also focus on breathing and squeezing with your core muscles. That'll help you sink more into the saddle and it'll also help the shock get absorbed in your hips. I find if I'm starting to get out of rhythm, taking a good deap cleansing breath and relaxing my upper body will help me to resettle. I wouldn't recommend squeezing with your thigh as that can throw off the rest of your leg if you aren't doing it properly. Also if you horse does some sudden move, your muscles are already tensed and you won't have anything extra to grab yourself with.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

The trot will be easier to sit when you slow your horse down. You can do many serpentines, figure 8s, and backing. This will help slow the horse down.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Omg you guy's helped so much!

I slowed her down, and at first as soon as I was getting the sitting trot she'd walk so i had to push her and then I did really good and we got it! I was so happy. We were also in the arena alone and it was really windy and she was pretty calm. There was music playin that she's not use to either but after a bit she didn't mind that either.

Thanks guy's, I'm really getting it. Now I have some hope lol.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

take away your sturips.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, either remove your feet from the stirrups or ride bareback. Bareback is the best way to get your seat and balance. Sounds like you're doing well tho : )


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

hmm.. well i'll try without sturrips, not sure about bareback though my mares pretty green and I'm not sure how she'd be with that, although i would like to try it out! 
If only this rediculous weather would let up!


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

KTSpeedhorse said:


> Yes, either remove your feet from the stirrups or ride bareback. Bareback is the best way to get your seat and balance. Sounds like you're doing well tho : )


Bareback is only good if you are doing it correctly otherwise it can actually throw off your form. Many people compensate and end up grabbing with the wrong muscles and that begins to transfer over into what they do in the saddle.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

good point, well I think I'm going riding tomorrow so maybe I'll try seeing what I can do without stirrups.. and if I think I'm doing good maybe I'll try her bareback to see what its like haha.


----------

